# How many times will they spawn?



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

and ever since they have been doing it about every 30 days or so, I anticipate another spawn tonight as they are getting black again and it's about that time.

Will they just keep spawning regularly now that they have paired up?

I tried for a year to get them to spawn in my 90g, brought in pure bottled water because my tap nitrates are high.
in about july last year I gave up on getting them to spawn and I put the pair in a 55 off in the corner and mostly ignored them except for maintenance and feeding and then at the end of september I looked in one morning and saw orange balls stuck to everything on the bottom of one end of the tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bit late of a respone, but one paired, they go pretty solid and regularly. The only way to stop them is seperate or sell them. If you really dont want babies you could sell the parent to somebody who does.Plus, a breeing pair could get you a decent amount of money. If you wanted more reds, you could keep some fry and grow them out.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree you could definitely make some money off of them, I would grow them out, anything in that 90 gallon???


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> and ever since they have been doing it about every 30 days or so, I anticipate another spawn tonight as they are getting black again and it's about that time.
> 
> Will they just keep spawning regularly now that they have paired up?
> 
> ...


My 10"-12" colonies of proven breeders, haven't spawned yet. (3 months now) But my other colony of 7" red bellies, that I got from a local club member, are spawning at least twice a week. I still haven't seen any eggs, but I've pulled 5 different batches of wigglers/free-swimmers. There are currently 3 different sizes of free-swimmers in the breeeding tank (I can't catch them all)...as well as wigglers in the gravel. They seem to go through spawning activity, every day...usually about an hour or two after feeding. For some reason, I can never spot the eggs. So in response to your question...they will spawn regularly if kept conditioned, and water parameters are good. I haven't noticed ANY parental care once the fry are free-swimming. But I believe they will spawn quicker if you remove the fry.

Rich


----------

